# Does anyone here use vintage fishing gear regularly?



## Oddrod

I have a 1980's vintage Daiwa Gold Series GS1that was my Trout spinning reel, it still gets used on occasion. Usually take it with me as a backup reel. Oops forgot to mention my 1981 Abu 2500c a late 70's D.A.M Champion 700B and an 80's Shimano Bass One Mag. The Shimano is in regular use.


----------



## koich

I have a Viking Predator.


----------



## KeyLargo1

Not really vintage but I have a 1999 7500ss Penn Spinfisher jigging model (5 bearings) in perfect condition which sees very occasional use. Purchsed it in Japan recently where it was sold to their domestic market.


----------



## Scott

1970's classic abus, three 1500's, a 2500, 6000 and 7000 
1950-60 penn 155 caught and released a seven giller around 120kg on this one on 8kg line after 1 hour 50 minutes
1970 penn 420,430, 450 x 2, 650 x 2, 750 x 2 850x3 ss series spinfishers when i am being a dirty baito
2 x 140 penn squidder with bakerlite spool (best casting overhead ever if you can control them)
my old penn internationals 1970's throught to 1990
I have a reasonable collection of old Penn and other assorted overheads which i don't use as many of them are still in original boxes


----------



## Scott

eric said:


> Seamartin.


I had forgotten about those horrible things.


----------



## Barrabundy

Any of my "vintage" stuff was cheap stuff that I didn't maintain. What I'm using now is still cheap stuff but in a few year's time it will be vintage as I now maintain my gear a bit better.

Oldest reels I use are 1996 Penn Spinfisher 6500SS and Penn 320GT overhead, not really vintage yet although they feel it compared to the higher end modern stuff.


----------



## Fishlicker

Seascape!


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Just me.


----------



## PeterHails

My elderly next door neighbour [he's 84] donated a cane rod with original guides, an 3 piece fiberglass Jarvis Walker rod [feels like a luderick rod] and an old bakerlite reel.

I haven't gotten them wet yet but I have a hankering to go to the rocks at South Beach Wollongong to see if the black fish are still there. I haven't fished it for 20 years.

Feeling old now I said that. Does that make me vintage fishing gear?


----------



## mangajack

I still use an ABU 12 overhead for rock fishing and even though its done a zillion casts and worn out probably 20 leather drag washers and had the knob replaced on the handle it is still the best rock fishing reel I have ever used. My best guess is the reel is 40+ yrs old now. If I could find another I would buy it just for the mantle piece.


----------



## cheaterparts

the


----------



## legs2691

I have a fly reel that took my quite a few years to I.D.

It was made by Hendryx in the USA from about 1887 until bought out by Winchester. I believe they sold over a million of them ???

A friend suggested I try and use it, but I dont think I have 2mts of line to spare?


----------



## etr420

I still use my dad's baekelite Alvey estuary reel regularly and, from time to time, his Mitchell 303 salt water reel. I have a very stiff cane rod that belonged to my grandfather (a legend in his day around Perth jetties) and a Butterworth salt water rod that belonged to my father, but really they're just keepsakes now. The other vintage stuff (acquired from garage sales, pawn shops, eBay etc) I use regularly however is:

Mitchell 409 trout spinning reels from the 1970s
Mitchell 301 spinning reels, probably from the early 1960s
Mitchell 440 automatic bail spinning reel, probably 1970s
Mitchell 499 bail-less salt water spinning reel

My kid sometimes uses my grandfather's half-bail Mitchell 300, just for sentimental reasons. If it was left handed I would use it.

I use these reels, which are virtually solid metal and go on forever, on modern graphite rods.

For my first attempt at estuary swoffing this year I've put together a Shakespeare fibreglass Wonder-Rod (6/7wt) from the mid-1960s and Dam Trutta trout reel, probably from the 1950s. This rod works very well for me with large flies.

My normal trout fly reel is an undistinguished (i.e. not particularly collectible) Hardy Perfect from 1964 which I normally use with a modern Sage rod. I have a six piece 7 foot Hardy Smuggler graphite fly rod from 1981 which I use as a pack rod. That goes with a little Hardy ultra light reel which I think is from the early 1980s.


----------



## were-trout

I've still got my old three-piece hollow fibreglass rod I used for coarse fishing around Lancashire when I was a boy in the early 80s.

It's a DAM Minor Match, 10 feet long, with a really soft action and a threaded tip to take a quivertip or swingtip bite indicator for legering. In its day it caught plenty of roach, bream, perch, tench etc. All freshwater stuff over in England.

Just having it around brings the memories back. Like the time my dad and I went fishing on the day Diana and Charles got married. The Rochdale Canal was lined with blokes fleeing from the TV coverage. One of them was grumbling that he should have got himself some red, white and blue maggots.

I haven't been game to try it over here yet for fear that it's get smashed. But I reckon it would be good for float fishing for mullet or similar in estuaries.

Ben


----------



## Ado

1970s Bakelite Steelite (centrepin) for Luderic fishing off the rocks.


----------



## camel

Not really classed as vintage but I've got an early nineties Shimano Baitrunner 1500 the discontinued baby of the Baitrunner family. I rediscovered it in the garage, its about to go into Shimano to see if they can give it a birthday. It was top Bream on bait reel.


----------



## Randell

My favourite reel is my Banax BMG 603 baitcaster with my old Jarvis walker Intrepid Snag Puller 1.7m, about 15 years old.
I rebuilt the reel with a bearing, washers and two side plates as it's been thrashed.
I also match it with a Shimano Taipan 7' Snapper rod.
Recently I bought a 2nd hand BMG 603 from Singapore, which is almost new, so I'm prepared for the next 20 years.........
Here's afish I got on the Shimano rod recently
randell


----------



## wozbond

Hey Camel!

I know your post above was from 2010, but I was wondering how you got on servicing that old and rare Baitcaster 1500. I've got a Baitcaster 1500 which has survived for more than 20 years, but it's finally seized and I'm wondering whether Shimano would be able to repair as opposed to just service this old beauty. If it's just dead bearings I'm probably OK, but if it's something else wrong I'd guess they'd be unlikely to have any 1500-specific parts left in stock to repair it with.

Woz (Albury)


----------



## Phoenix

I use a TSS4 as my heavy reel, I'm not really sure that it is vintage.

I'm 1974 vintage, but I don't think I'm particularly old.

I do like vintage fermented grape juice though... Red mainly, but I'm quite happy with white.


----------

